# POTS (Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome)



## kcolum81

Can anyone confirm the correct ICD-10 code for POTS (Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome)? I have seen multiple codes used, mainly G90.9 and I95.1. Not sure which is correct....


----------



## twizzle

kcolum81 said:


> Can anyone confirm the correct ICD-10 code for POTS (Postural Orthostatic Tachycardia Syndrome)? I have seen multiple codes used, mainly G90.9 and I95.1. Not sure which is correct....



Surprisingly there is no ICD-10 code for POTS...... it is a well-documented condition after all.

Neither of the codes you mention are really correct. The most correct and the one I use on the rare occasion I see the condition documented is I49.8; other specified cardiac arrhythmias. Until ICD-10 comes up with a code, I shall continue to use this unless someone tells me anything different.


----------



## kcolum81

I have see that one used as well. POTS is a diagnosis that I see quite often and different physicians use different dx codes. Thanks for your input.


----------

